# raccourci clavier apple sur ipad



## domax (24 Août 2013)

Bpnjour a tous ,
j'ai recemment acheté un clavier bluetooth apple afin de pouvoir prendre plus facilement des notes sur mon ipad .
Le clavier marche tres bien , lorsque j'utilise l'application pages , je peux en plus utiliser des raccourcis comme cmd+B pour mettre les caracteres en majuscule --> tres pratique !
j'aimerai pouvoir utiliser tous les raccourcis du clavier apple qui est " trop " complet , par exemple F5 F6 , j'aimerai vraiment pouvoir les utiliser , par exemple F5 = lancer l'application pages ou autre ...
mon ipad est jailbreaké ... 
Quelqu'un connait-il un tweak permettant de creer ce genre de raccourcis ?
Ou si vous avez une solution alternative , n'hesitez pas a m'en faire part !
merci , 
david


----------



## Lauange (26 Août 2013)

KBs shortcut peut être ?


----------



## doupold (7 Septembre 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> KBs shortcut peut être ?



Alors, un retour?

Je serais potentiellement intéressé...


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (8 Septembre 2013)

Je viens aussi d'acheter le même clavier que toi. Il est magnifique et très pratique. 
Mais je suis assez déçu de ne pas avoir les auto corrections au fur et à mesure de la frappe, ce qui est le cas lorsque je tape sur le clavier de l'iPad directement.
Quelqu'un sait si il y a moyen d'intégrer ces autocorrections automatiquement?
De même, il n'y a pas la possibilité de passer d'une langue à l'autre, ce qui m'est très utile ici...
Autrement, lorsque j'écrirai en français, ce sera, soit  du MBP, soit de l'iPad directement, sans passer par le clavier externe (c'est un QWERTY...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------

À priori, je viens de trouver l'astuce.
Il faut appeler le clavier de l'iPad (touche eject du clavier) et ensuite sélectionner la langue directement sur le clavier de l'iPad.
Le clavier bluetooth suivra dans la langue choisie.
Par contre, les autocorrections manquent encore à l'appel...


----------

